# gmail not opening



## raj917 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have XP SP3. Gmail and other google related websites and many other trusted websites are not opening on my pc. i get the following error in chrome

This webpage is not available
The webpage at *gmail.com/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 201 (net::ERR_CERT_DATE_INVALID): Unknown error.

https websites come with a red strikethrough on https in the address bar of chrome.

in IE8

There is a problem with this website's security certificate. 


 The security certificate presented by this website has expired or is not yet valid.

Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server.  
  We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website.  
  Click here to close this webpage.  
  Continue to this website (not recommended).  
     More information 


]If you arrived at this page by clicking a link, check the website address in the address bar to be sure that it is the address you were expecting. 
When going to a website with an address such as *example.com, try adding the 'www' to the address, *www.example.com. 
If you choose to ignore this error and continue, do not enter private information into the website. 

For more information, see "Certificate Errors" in Internet Explorer Help.

System time is correct as suggested by friends.


----------



## raj917 (Nov 13, 2011)

View attachment 5550

View attachment 5551Here's some screenshot of the problem attached.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2011)

Check to see if the system is correct.
Double click the clock icon near one of the corners of your screen. And change the date to today.
Today's date is 13th Nov 2011.


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 13, 2011)

if u type gmail.com  is it redirecting to login.live.com ?

if yes then I think u r PC  is infected by a malware/virus. scan with a good antivirus/malware.
I recommend u to do this in boot mode(wihout entering XP).

be carefull  anything with  live.com,


----------

